# A modified 2894 for a the 40 year anniversary T-Graph



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear friends and forum members, I am happy to announce, that we have just finished working on modifying the ETA 2894 movement to support 2 subdial functionality only, to accommodate your requests for a 2 subdial version of the T-Graph, introducing a limited edition of 250 pieces of the DOXA SUB 600 T-Graph with a similar dial configuration as the vintage model. The new model will be introduced in December this year. I will be posting mockups of the dial soon and a pre-order link.

The new 40 Years anniversary T-Graph will be offered as a Professional and a sharkhunter model. Same spec T-Graph case of 2005 and in a *250 piece ONLY* Edition including both models. A screw link type bracelet and an ugrade possibility to the thick GMT bracelet for additional $100.00

*Pre-order links for returning customers:*

*Anniversary 2 subdial SUB600 T-GRAPH Professional **here*
*Anniversary 2 subdial SUB600 T-GRAPH Sharkhunter **here*

Here is a rough preview mockup of the new T-Graph Sharkhunter









*Rick*


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Rick,

You guys are the best! Thanks for making this a reality. Where do I sign up?!

Brad

Update: Looks like my three register Sharkie has a little brother on the way!

Your order for the Anniversary DOXA SUB600 T-GRAPH Sharkhunter Pre-order (order number 301XXX) has been received and is being verified by our team.


----------



## mjolnir (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats excellent.

The 2 register T-graph is one of the most beautiful watches ever imho.

I'll have to save quickly I suppose


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Count me in. I may have to sell one of my Doxa's to afford this, but i think it will be worth it. 

Now which one do i sell:-s o|


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

Sure is Tempting,Having a Newer version Sharkhunter T.Graph to go with my Vintage T.Graph Sharkhunter.I just might sign up for this one.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Wonderful!
Just wondering, how close will it be in configuration to the old 200T-Graphs?
Is this a re-issue or will it be an entirely new watch?
I'm in for a Pro.
Arthur


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice one! Order just placed :-!

David.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Very exciting! I really hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, but is it too late to add a Searambler version? It would be tremendous to offer a colour that wasn't offered in the re-issue 600T-Graph.

Thanks for listening to us, I'm sure this new T-Graph will be a huge success.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice Rick! I see we still have screw locked pushers though? :-s

Any chance of enlarging the triangle pointer on the central second hand to match the T Graph in the banner? It's one of my favorite features of that watch~! :-! (Oh, I think I may strain a credit card..... :-d).


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome news!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rick,
Just curious, is this the color the hands are going to be? I am sure you are well aware that the 3 dial sharky is with all orange hands. I realize this is a very small detail, and I LOVE the 2-dial chronograph. I don't really care ultimately, I just wanted to know............


----------



## ticketgeorge (Jul 23, 2007)

o|o|o|o| WAAAAAAA o|o|o|o|

I want one.

My 4 Doxa's came from WUS.
I bought my first four Doxas' in a 3 week period.
I'm going to have to go in Doxaholic Rehab till I can order it.

When can I order one?????

Ticketgeorge


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

My wife has laid down the law. So to finance this I need to sell two of my favorite Doxa's then again they are all my favorites. So the two I will part with are and this hurts really really bad is My Military Sharkie and the DS 600T. o| So before I get them on the Sales Forum I figured I would allow someone here first crack. PM me if interested. 



twostirish222 said:


> Count me in. I may have to sell one of my Doxa's to afford this, but i think it will be worth it.
> 
> Now which one do i sell:-s o|


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*wow, a prayer answered!*

I sold my T Graph Sharky and always thought the 2 sub dial chrono looked way better, but never thought I'd have a chance at one.
Thank you, Rick!
DW

PS: the date window at 6 is very sweet!


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Well I for one, am *...just ...STUNNED!*

Owned a T-Graph Pro briefly, found the 3 register dial a little "busy". Been kicking myself for failing to pick up a T-Graph Sharkhunter when they were available, and now _this._

Think the white hour hand w/ orange minute is outstanding. Hope this one ships w/ the heavy links of the GMT bracelet. But I'm in no matter what.

Is DOXA on a roll.. or *What !*


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

The boss said yes and no. Yes = get the Pro and no = asking her about any more until 2008. Boy do I hope Doxa doesn't release any more.

Buck

*TAG Heuer **Professional F1 #151*
*Citizen **Promaster Aqualand *
*Citizen **Promaster HyperAqualand #0299*
*Doxa **SUB750T Dirk Pitt #0943/5000**Doxa **SUB1000T Divingstar #0954/5000*


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Buck90 said:


> The boss said yes and no. Yes = get the Pro and no = asking her about any more until 2008. Boy do I hope Doxa doesn't release any more.
> 
> Buck
> 
> ...


Buck, look at it this way. This one won't ship until December I think, right? So, at that point, 2008 is only "next month" :-d.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

T Bone said:


> Any chance of enlarging the triangle pointer on the central second hand to match the T Graph in the banner? It's one of my favorite features of that watch~! ).


I would agree...a larger second hand triangle would give it more presence


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

I like the way you view things.

This looks as if it will be a larger watch with more mass.
It is my hope that this watch will be larger and easier to operate then the Divingstar that I purchased. I was unhappy with the size of the DS so I have not even taken it out of the plastic wrap. I think it will go up on the block here soon.

Buck


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, it's larger. Same case as the 2005 T Graphs if I read above correctly. That's roughly 750T Diameter, but thicker. Should be a brute of a watch!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Will it have the thicker bracelet though?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

I was getting excited until I read the part about it having 2005 specs. 2005 specs, means no underwater pushers. I guess I'll have to pass:-(


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> I was getting excited until I read the part about it having 2005 specs. 2005 specs, means no underwater pushers. I guess I'll have to pass:-(


I may have made a mistake.:-s You mean you can not operate the pushers under water? That would not do me much good:think:


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

One more query - what will it say on the case sideplate? - i sincerely hope it says *40th Anniversary* and not 2007/2008 Edition... Pretty please!!! :-!

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

GraniteQuarry said:


> One more query - what will it say on the case sideplate? - i sincerely hope it says *40th Anniversary* and not 2007/2008 Edition... Pretty please!!! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> David.


+1........


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi, it will read "1967-2007".
Rick


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Can anyone spot the error on the Doxa mock up? :think:


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Malyel said:


> Can anyone spot the error on the Doxa mock up? :think:


Do you mean the "160 ft" marker at the 4-minute mark?


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> Do you mean the "160 ft" marker at the 4-minute mark?


Yes, shouldn't it read 190? :think:


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 7, 2007)

I was just thinking today that I'm really coming around to the T-Graph after some initial hesitation, and now this surprise. Can anyone confirm the price? I assume it's the same as 2005 edition.


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is a quick mock up based on a photo. The running seconds chronograph register as 3 o'clock is not correct. I didn't have the patience to try to make it correctly.


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, it will read "1967-2007".
> Rick


Now that's good enough for me :-!

Cheers.


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Me too! Just pre-ordered the sharkie. Totally cool surprise. Gotta appreciate a company that not only listens to its customers, but impliments their suggestions as well. Now, if the chronograph works under water.....I'll sell something off and get the Pro as well.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, it will read "1967-2007".
> Rick


Rick...Is there any way the present 600T case can be modified to use underwater pushers? This anniversary edition really needs U/W pushers, just like the original had. Without them, it's like a three legged race horse.:-d


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like to see a small white or silver surround on the subdials like on the first 200 T-Graphs. It's always bothered me how the black portion on the subdials of my 600T Sharkie got lost on the dial. There needs to be a thin border.

Other than that, full speed ahead!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like the vintage/original has a thin white border. Looks really good and gives a bit more clarity to reading the sub-dials.



SMSgt Bo said:


> I'd like to see a small white or silver surround on the subdials like on the first 200 T-Graphs. It's always bothered me how the black portion on the subdials of my 600T Sharkie got lost on the dial. There needs to be a thin border.
> 
> Other than that, full speed ahead!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Buck90 said:


> I may have made a mistake.:-s You mean you can not operate the pushers under water? That would not do me much good:think:


Buck,

Yup...If it's going to be spec'ed out like the 2005 model, then no U/W pushers.

The current 2005 models have screw-down pushers meaning the pushers are secured with screw-down collars. They have to be unscrewed to operate the chrono. and will not maintain water resistance if pushed underwater.


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Man, after digging in my heels and starting to save hopefully for when Doxa releases a Searambler version of the 1000T, Doxa goes and does this! o| :-s

Great news though! :-!


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad to see you guys listened.:-! My responce to your "My Dream Doxa" post on July 22,2007 

Re: My dream DOXA
Well since you tease us every day with the web banner ad.... I would say make a 1970 exact dial replica of the Sub200 T-Graph Pro but with screw in bracelet links & end pieces. Yep that would work.

Chronometer

DOXA-DON'T FORGET TO POLISH THE CENTER LINKS.


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm running out of money. Please stop making such awesome watches. Your cutting into my Rolex fund.:-d o|o|o|o|o|o|o| One happy face used for each new Doxa I want. o| Just incase you drop another bomb next month.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

SMSgt Bo said:


> I'd like to see a small white or silver surround on the subdials like on the first 200 T-Graphs. It's always bothered me how the black portion on the subdials of my 600T Sharkie got lost on the dial. There needs to be a thin border.
> 
> Other than that, full speed ahead!


Hi, if you look at the picture I posted, not Malyel's,you will see that the subials have thin borders. If they are not noticable, then the real dial will show this detail perfectly because the subdials will also be etched

rick


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

DOXA,
Stop doing this to me!!o|o|
I thought I was momentarily cured of the need for more Doxas, but this is a real problem.
What to do, what to do...
Hopefully I don't have to resort to the solution of another, and, "gulp", sell a Doxa to buy a Doxa.:--(

But may have to have another Sharkie! Or a Pro!!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

cyclopath said:


> But may have to have another Sharkie! Or a Pro!!


Or Both:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Yangzom (Feb 12, 2006)

Just pre-ordered this piece.
Rick,two dials looks more vinatge but please have shinny beads???


----------



## Chris127 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow!!

That looks great, now I really don't know which Doxa to get next.:think:


Chris


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, if you look at the picture I posted, not Malyel's,you will see that the subials have thin borders. If they are not noticable, then the real dial will show this detail perfectly because the subdials will also be etched
> 
> rick


Good call Rick, that right subdial is in dire need of something to make it pop!

Which bracelet will you use this time? I refitted my 2005 600T with the GMT bracelet and was surprised how well it improved the overall feel of the watch.

BTW, my wonderful wife thanks you for offering the perfect holiday gift. The only problem is she's threatening to not let me open it until Christmas Day. :-s


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Rick,
Is this with the thick 1000T/ GMT bracelet ?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

sunster said:


> Rick,
> Is this with the thick 1000T/ GMT bracelet ?


It wouldn't be with the 1000T bracelet as the T-Graph case has 21mm lugs. I am hoping for the GMT though................


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> I am hoping for the GMT though................


_*+ 1 !*_

The thicker GMT bracelet will certainly balance this massive case better on the wrist, and take care of the only niggling little complaint I had w/ my T-Graph Pro.

Looking forward to this one in a big way!

:-!


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

To Rick at Doxa ...

PLEASE confirm what bracelet we're going to get here - clearly the thicker GMT one is what eveybody is hoping for... ;-)

D.


----------



## Blownaway (Feb 13, 2006)

Too bad its not a SeaRambler T Graph, now that would get the blood pumping and the cash flowing.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Blownaway said:


> Too bad its not a SeaRambler T Graph, now that would get the blood pumping and the cash flowing.


Agreed, after owning both a Sharkie and Pro T-Graph, I would have like to see a new colour, especially the Searambler.

Come on Doxa, its not too late to offer a Searambler option is it??


----------



## legalizenabil (Mar 4, 2006)

Rick.
what do you have against making a t-graph searambler?
why is EVERYTHING orange and black?
oh, but for the request of the masses!
i am waiting waiting waiting for a searambler 750 t-graph...

from the happy owner of the 300t pro, sharkie, dstar, & caribbean re-issues (but no searambler


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Now THAT is going to be one helluva nice watch! :-!

Thanks, Rick and Doxa, for listening (once again) to what your customers want! |> |>

Paul


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes they sure do listen to their customers input. Thats's why I have come to be such a loyal customer and own three!!! However, I hope the new 40th anniversary t-graph is operable underwater and resembles more closely the original. Having recently bought a TH aquagraph, has really given me an appreciation / need for having pushers that work underwater.

It is an invaluable tool. Just imagine if Omega's Speedmaster moon watch chrono could not be used in the weightlessness of outer space. What would then be the point? It would just be a regular watch. What if Omega said you can start the chrono prior to your launch, just not start or stop it during launch or flight. It would kinda stop short of its full potential. Fortunately, Omega went all the way and the speedmaster moon watch was historically used to time a rocket burn to assist astronauts return to earth. This after apparently their main chrono malfunctioned. Just like an expensive computerized dive computer could.

Don't get me wrong, I love my doxas and especially my sharkie t-graph. But having the ability / option to use the chrono while in the water is awesome. It would continue to set Doxa apart and silence critics while providing their loyal customers with yet again another truly industry breaking instrument. Although I don't comprehend all the technical complexitites of movements/chronos I hope it is something that can be done. Thank you to Doxa for continuig to show their customers support.

Scotto



Searambler said:


> Now THAT is going to be one helluva nice watch! :-!
> 
> Thanks, Rick and Doxa, for listening (once again) to what your customers want! |> |>
> 
> Paul


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

You can bet there will be a silver, blue,black,orange and probably even a yellow dial. They are not dummies at Doxa. They know how to get more of our hard earned money. ;-)

Next year a PVD and then maybe one with a Aqua Lung Logo. Just you wait and see. Keep in mind the new version just devalued your old version. Try to get $2600 now for your NIB T-Graph Pro. Who wants a 38 Year anniversary version (2005 Edition) now that the more accurate 40th Version is available for the same OLD price?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

ScottoLaw said:


> Yes they sure do listen to their customers input. Thats's why I have come to be such a loyal customer and own three!!! However, I hope the new 40th anniversary t-graph is operable underwater and resembles more closely the original. Having recently bought a TH aquagraph, has really given me an appreciation / need for having pushers that work underwater.
> 
> It is an invaluable tool. Just imagine if Omega's Speedmaster moon watch chrono could not be used in the weightlessness of outer space. What would then be the point? It would just be a regular watch. What if Omega said you can start the chrono prior to your launch, just not start or stop it during launch or flight. It would kinda stop short of its full potential. Fortunately, Omega went all the way and the speedmaster moon watch was historically used to time a rocket burn to assist astronauts return to earth. This after apparently their main chrono malfunctioned. Just like an expensive computerized dive computer could.
> 
> ...


Scotto, I couldn't agree more. An underwater chrono. is very useful for timing deco/safety stops, ascent rates and another timing functions where you don't want to disturb what's being timed with the bezel.

When I use my IWC Aquatimer, the bezel is used to time total elapsed dive time. The chrono. times the afore mentioned timing obligations, plus I use it to time my surface interval.

It's possible for the T-Graph to have underwater pushers. The original had them. Your Tag And My IWC have them as well as the current run of Seamasters...Professional and Planet Ocean specifically. The T-Graph is an awesome watch but it really needs U/W pushers to make it complete.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Chronometer said:


> Keep in mind the new version just devalued your old version. Try to get $2600 now for your NIB T-Graph Pro. Who wants a 38 Year anniversary version (2005 Edition) now that the more accurate 40th Version is available for the same OLD price?


Interesting statement. More accurate? How so?

2005 devalued? Care to explain?


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

MarkJnK said:


> Interesting statement. More accurate? How so?
> 
> 2005 devalued? Care to explain?


Agreed, care to explain this?

DOXA: Please come out with a Searambler version of this watch!


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

MarkJnK said:


> Interesting statement. More accurate? How so?
> 
> 2005 devalued? Care to explain?


The 40th anniversary version is more true to the original 1967 version. Two dials as opposed to the 3 dial 2005 (which I own one). It is kinda like when Rolex came out with the 50th anniversary Submariner a few years ago. The first series released are worth more and are more collectable than the current green bezel version even though they are the same watch. The guy that has the first generation can truly say he has a 50th anniversary Submariner. Not the 52nd. anniversary version. Just like I can't say I have a 40th anniversary Doxa T-Graph. More like a 38th version. Let's not forget you can buy the new 40th. version for $2,490.00 the same price as the 2005 version was. So you ask how that devalues the 38th T-Graph. That's how. For the record... I'll keep my 2005 Pro with the center polished links. I think it looks better than the 40th version.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

FWIW I believe in 10 years the 2-dial and the 3-dial Reissue T-Graph will bring about the same resale value. I do believe you are right in the fact that for now, it would be more difficult to sell a used 3-dial when someone could go out and buy a new 2-dial. In the end, I don't believe that it will make much difference several years from now. There will still be only 500 of these things floating around and they will be rather scarce whether it be the 2 or 3 dial............

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Chronometer said:


> The 40th anniversary version is more true to the original 1967 version. Two dials as opposed to the 3 dial 2005 (which I own one). It is kinda like when Rolex came out with the 50th anniversary Submariner a few years ago. The first series released are worth more and are more collectable than the current green bezel version even though they are the same watch. The guy that has the first generation can truly say he has a 50th anniversary Submariner. Not the 52nd. anniversary version. Just like I can't say I have a 40th anniversary Doxa T-Graph. More like a 38th version. Let's not forget you can buy the new 40th. version for $2,490.00 the same price as the 2005 version was. So you ask how that devalues the 38th T-Graph. That's how. For the record... I'll keep my 2005 Pro with the center polished links. I think it looks better than the 40th version.


You are entitled to your opinion. I don't agree with it. The 2005 was the *first* modern Doxa chrono, a *sold out* edition of *250*, and IMHO will always be desirable (especially to collectors) regardless of how many subsequent models they produce. Besides, the three register model is more practical for anyone that needs to record more than 30 minutes, like me.

BTW, I really don't care about the resale value of the 2005, as I'll never sell mine for sentimental reasons, but I think it will be more desirable as time goes on.


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for seconding my opinion SubKrawler. I guess it is easier from a manufacturing standpoint to keep the screw down pushers, but it just seems illogical to make such a killer dive chrono like the t-graph with screw-in pushers. I use the chrono on my TH aquagraph constantly while in the water and it's also a great back up chrono for more advanced divers. Anyway, still pre-ordered one (sharkie), maybe the pro also, but I only bought the 2005 t-graph sharkie because of the pusher issue we are discussing. Had the 2005 pushers been designed to work underwater I would have bought the pro as well. Maybe Doxa will hit us with another surprise??

Scotto



subkrawler said:


> Scotto, I couldn't agree more. An underwater chrono. is very useful for timing deco/safety stops, ascent rates and another timing functions where you don't want to disturb what's being timed with the bezel.
> 
> When I use my IWC Aquatimer, the bezel is used to time total elapsed dive time. The chrono. times the afore mentioned timing obligations, plus I use it to time my surface interval.
> 
> It's possible for the T-Graph to have underwater pushers. The original had them. Your Tag And My IWC have them as well as the current run of Seamasters...Professional and Planet Ocean specifically. The T-Graph is an awesome watch but it really needs U/W pushers to make it complete.


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

Chronometer said:


> Keep in mind the new version just devalued your old version. Try to get $2600 now for your NIB T-Graph Pro. Who wants a 38 Year anniversary version (2005 Edition) now that the more accurate 40th Version is available for the same OLD price?


I will make an assumption. You mean by more accurate you are referring to having 2 registers as the original vs. 3 of the 2005 Edition and not having anything to do with the timing accuracy.:think:

I also think your wrong as to the 2005 being "devalued" because they have made an anniversary edition with two registers. One has nothing to do with the other. The 2005 is a special watch in it's own right and I don't believe what ever comes out in the future will have any impact on it's significants in the present or it's future value.

As many have pointed out in past posts, no one should buy any watch based on it's prospective future value but I am confident the 2005 T-Graph was and will be one of Doxa's iconic watches for all time..

Just my humble opinion.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

Doxa600TDiver said:


> I will make an assumption. You mean by more accurate you are referring to having 2 registers as the original vs. 3 of the 2005 Edition and not having anything to do with the timing accuracy.:think:
> 
> I also think your wrong as to the 2005 being "devalued" because they have made an anniversary edition with two registers. One has nothing to do with the other. The 2005 is a special watch in it's own right and I don't believe what ever comes out in the future will have any impact on it's significants in the present or it's future value.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in my previous post. Accurate (not in timing) but in looks. See my previous post two or three up. And I'll still stand by my "your 2005 just lost some value" statement. Who would pay $2490 today for a 2005 TGraph if they are aware that the 2007 is available for the same price. As was mentioned by a long time member ; I will concede that in 10 years they both will probably be worth about the same. Chronometer


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Has the 'new' T-Graph dulled the shine of the 2005 model a little?

Sure did for me. I was in ernest negotiations on an '05 when the Anniversary T-Graph was announced for _less_ money. That was all she wrote.

Is the more 'vintage' two-subdial look more appealing?

It is for me, but then I'm an old guy and I like old things! :roll:

Obviously, these are just brief transient swings. Couple of years from now buyers will just choose whichever they prefer... some guys like '57s, I go for the earlier '55.

:-!


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Chronometer said:


> And I'll still stand by my "your 2005 just lost some value" statement. Who would pay $2490 today for a 2005 TGraph if they are aware that the 2007 is available for the same price.


I think this would be an accurate statement if the new version was identical to the 2005 t-graph. However the change in style will be appealing to some but not all. :think: I personally do not like the new Sharkhunter as much because I believe the white hour hand will get lost on the dial. This was the reason that Doxa made the hour hand orange on the 2005 Sharkie and the removal of one register doesn't simplify the dial that much, IMO. If given the choice between the 2005 and 40th anniversary editions I would take my 2005 every time. :-! The three orange hands on the 2005 Sharky are so legible. |> Ideal in my opinion!










Ultimately I wish that Doxa had announced a Searambler version as I think there is more demand for it. It would have also been nice to have a more accurate vintage style large arrow seconds hand. :think:


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

ScottoLaw said:


> Maybe Doxa will hit us with another surprise??


I sure hope that they do. They've indicated before that an U/W pusher T-Graph is planned for 2008, so we'll see.

I want a T-Graph but I won't buy one unless it has underwater pushers.


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

Chronometer said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post. Accurate (not in timing) but in looks. See my previous post two or three up. And I'll still stand by my "your 2005 just lost some value" statement. Who would pay $2490 today for a 2005 TGraph if they are aware that the 2007 is available for the same price. As was mentioned by a long time member ; I will concede that in 10 years they both will probably be worth about the same. Chronometer


This is the price if you're a returning customer only, not for a new guy off the street who wants to own a Doxa.

I know my Sharkhunter T-Graph could get over $2,400 if I put it up for sale and considering what I paid for the watch, I would come out ahead in the end.

Regardless, I think Doxa should produce a few Searambler T-Graphs as well. That is the watch that I'm waiting for (hopefully it is not in vane.)


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that in the short term, the prices of the 2005, 3 register T-Graphs may soften a little, but only for the short term, For two reasons. First, as was mentioned above price for returning buyers is around the same for a brand new Anniversary model as the going used prices of the 2005. Why wait around to try to find the right used 2005 when you can order a new one from Doxa at the same price. Two, This may put a larger number of 2005's out there on the secondary market. Lots of watch folks have to basically "sell one to buy one" so if one wanted to trade up to the Anniversary model and they already had a 2005, it might be and easier decision to put the 2005 on the market and use the funds for the new Anniversary model. The price increase for the 2005 has only come in the last few months. Last Spring, they were selling for 1600-1800 USD. Only in the past few months, when both colors sold out, did the price begin to escalate to the 2300-2600 USD range. 

This brings us to the old law of Supply and demand. If a fair number of T-Graphs hit the market at any given time, someone is going to cut their price for a quick sale. Whe all have had that sinking feeling when we put a watch up on the sales forums, and it generates some nibbles, but no one bites. We wait a few days, and then start to reduce the price. Usually after a couple of reductions, provided it has been reduced to a reasonable price, we get more nibbles and then a bite.I think this will happen, should a few T-Graphs all hit the sales forums around the same time.

I do believe that this price softening will be only until all the Anniversaries are sold. Once that happens, both the 2005 and Anniversary are going to appreciate. Of course this also depends on Doxa SA. Should they release a "new" T-Graph version every couple of years, the interest may continue to be focused on the latest and greatest and the older models will not increase in value.
Just my Dos Centavos
Arthur


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

nmaino said:


> Regardless, I think Doxa should produce a few Searambler T-Graphs as well. That is the watch that I'm waiting for (hopefully it is not in vane.)


Amen!!! SEARAMBLER T-GRAPH!!!!!!!!! Come on Rick, You skipped it for the '05. We, the faithful are waiting...

I for one will not sell off my 2005 Pro T-Graph. I like the look of the 3 registers and it was a gift from my wife. I don't think I would sell off my Sharky T Graph either. I think because they are different, that is why people will still pay the same for both. Not everyone will want the 40th Edition. I don't believe there will be a big sell off of 2005's and demand will still keep the prices up there. Time will tell, right.

But I would like to BUY a Searambler T Graph because I won't take my vintage 200t out much.

If I recall, I did a poll on this 6 months ago and there was plenty of interested parties for a Searambler T graph. Yeh, lot's want the pushers..If they had them great, I would still BUY one without!

Please.......


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Vote 1 more for the Searambler T-Graph - I will order if it appears. I may still order the pro anyway, mind you!!


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

cyclopath said:


> Vote 1 more for the Searambler T-Graph - I will order if it appears. I may still order the pro anyway, mind you!!


Make that 3 votes for a Searambler T-Graph! I'm saving for the Searambler 750T, but if I could get my hands on a T-Graph version of the watch, I WOULD.

BTW: what kinda bike do you have?


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry about the off-topic digression, but I WAS asked.;-)
I have a custom built lightweight steel frame (a guy here in Australia who makes beautiful frames) measured up for me 4 years ago. I run 2006 Campagnolo Carbon Record gear, custom built wheels with lightweight aluminium American Classic hubs. It aint carbon / aluminium / titanium but the whole bike weighs a touch over 8 kg only and is super comfy to ride. Currently not spending enough time on it, and the girth shows it, but we're coming into a beautiful warm spring here, so no excuses. End of bike rant!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I am sure it will be a nice looking watch, but it is another reissue. When do you think Doxa will come out with a new original dive watch design.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> I am sure it will be a nice looking watch, but it is another reissue. When do you think Doxa will come out with a new original dive watch design.


Don't ya just *Hate it* when a manufacturer tries to ride the same tired old pony for 40 - 50yrs *? !*

















. . . . . . 1974 . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2004 . . . . . .

:-d


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> It wouldn't be with the 1000T bracelet as the T-Graph case has 21mm lugs. I am hoping for the GMT though................


Jason,

The 1000T bracelet is identical to the 750T bracelet. The only difference is the end links. I found this out when I polished the beads. In fact my 750 bracelet is on my 1000T pro and the Pro's bracelet is on my searambler. I also measured with a dial caliper and there's no difference. I'm sure this enables Doxa to keep production costs down.

Joe


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

jstawasz said:


> Jason,
> 
> The 1000T bracelet is identical to the 750T bracelet. The only difference is the end links. I found this out when I polished the beads. In fact my 750 bracelet is on my 1000T pro and the Pro's bracelet is on my searambler. I also measured with a dial caliper and there's no difference. I'm sure this enables Doxa to keep production costs down.
> 
> Joe


I see your point. I am hoping for the GMT though as it is a little thicker......(I think)


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> I see your point. I am hoping for the GMT though as it is a little thicker......(I think)


If the measurements of the T-Graph are the same, they really should use the GMT bracelet to match the thickness of the watch.

Joe


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*a random thought while looking at Rick's drawing...*

I know historically the dial text has always been in the upper left and lower right of the dial. But looking at the symmetry of the proposed 2 subdial layout, would the dial look better if the text were centered under the 12 and above the date window at six?
The dial looks a bit lopsided to me.
just my oddball observation....
DW


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

And you are trying to tell me Rolex has show imagination as well. Good watch, bad example.



Danny S said:


> Don't ya just *Hate it* when a manufacturer tries to ride the same tired old pony for 40 - 50yrs *? !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm thinkin' he was trying to illustrate how some designs withstand the test of time..... like the T Graph ;-) (and the SUB in general, along with another "Sub").


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

_Everybody _believes they have a great sense of humor. But when you get asked to explain the joke you just told.. _that's_ when you realize you don't know how to deliver a punch line!










Not trying to suggest that Doxa and Rolex were in the same league (..although I'm obviously a Doxa fan).. simply that some designs are at their best in their original form.

Tongue in cheek illustration to remind us that it takes a pretty well versed Rolex fan to differentiate James Bond's Dr No Sub from the one in the AD's display case right now. By extension, if _that_ Sub (that many would argue best represents the breed), doesn't feel the need to come out with a new original design... :roll:

Admittedly, Doxa _asks_ for this criticism by labeling each new variation a "reissue". (..even though there's less similarity between Doxa's "new" and "old" models than other _big name_ Subs).

*S'all I was tryin to say... :-!
*


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*Hi Danny S, I know you are not alone with your opinion but still in the tiny minority. The no.1 reason for the success of the DOXA SUB line, is riding the same pony for 40 years while other brands never had pony a few years ago. What I mean is, the history and heritage are matchless at DOXA and while it is easy to bring out a new model, it is impossible to buy some history, lol*

*Rick*



Danny S said:


> Don't ya just *Hate it* when a manufacturer tries to ride the same tired old pony for 40 - 50yrs *? !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Danny S, I know you are not alone with your opinion but still in the tiny minority...*
> 
> *Rick*


Memo to self.. *Never *attempt sarcastic humor on-line *Ever Again!!*










You're "preaching to the choir" Rick, I placed _my_ T-Graph deposit specifically _because_ the Anniversary model is *so* similar to Doxa's vintage chrono.

I threw up "borrowed" photos of Rollie's "newer" and "older" Subs to graphically illustrate that it's obviously a good idea to honor the forms and designs of an iconic past, lending continuity to the product of today. _Particularly_ when that design anchors public perception of the entire company!

*Sar-cas-tic, I-ron-y... Found when a circumstance, situation, or depiciton suggests one thing, while the verbage used (spoken or written) suggests another. Expected effect, brief confusion, followed by recognition of the intentional incongruence, then mirth.

* (excerpted from the Adolescent Humor Handbook, 63rd ed.)*

_I Promise... *Never Again!!*_

o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o| . o|


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't worry Danny.......I knew where you were going with that the whole time;-)


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

jstawasz said:


> If the measurements of the T-Graph are the same, they really should use the GMT bracelet to match the thickness of the watch.
> 
> Joe


I totally agree....fingers cross they use the thicker GMT bracelet so we don't have to dig into our pockets again!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I put this question to Rick and this was his reply:

"I have been watching the feedback on the forum about the new T-Graph and we have come out with a good offer. Although the T-Graph would come with the standard screw link bracelet, we will offer the thicker GMT bracelet, at an extremely low price (almost at cost)if ordered with the new T-Graph. This offer applies only to the pre-ordered units. The GMT Bracelet will be included for additional $100 ONLY. Meaning the new T-Graph including both bracelets will be $2590.00. Please feel free to pulish this on the forum.

The hand color is not definite yet, sorry

Rick"


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

MY VOTE IS FOR ALL ORANGE HANDS!!!! 

(and black hands for the subdials just like the 2005 edition)


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I entirely agree...it seems like we have to pay to spec up...bit like buying a BMW

Surely if the thicker bracelet suits this watch (Doxa's most expensive), then it should come with the thicker bracelet and they should consider saving the money on having to produce the thinner bracelet in the first place


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I am IN for the better bracelet for 100.00 Dollars but I really feel the Hand color should match the original colors.Why make an anniversary edition that mirrors the look of the original T.Graph and then change the hand color? I think if the hands are painted orange ,I would send it to Jack and have him paint them white like the original.-Joe P.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Malyel said:


>


I'm hoping for the White hour hand w/ Orange minute hand.

Gonna be a great watch either way though!

:-!


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's another mock up. Again the running seconds register at 3 o'clock is incorrect. It would have no yellow in it.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Danny S said:


> Personally, I'm happy to "in effect" buy a spare standard bracelet for only $100 since I have other Doxas that could use it.
> 
> *But..* Doxa's decision to deliver their thickest heaviest watch on their thinnest lightest bracelet (and indeed charging _extra_ for the appropriate bracelet) is tough to understand.
> 
> ...


*Hi Danny, you made a joke and I replied with another, so please dont take it personally.*

*In regards of the T-Graph barcelet configuration, the T-Graph cases and bracelet were manufactured before the GMT bracelet was even made, so we came up with a real good offer, that is to ship a GMT bracelet with every pre-ordered T-Graph, at a price below our cost. Strange that, even below cost, the offer does not seem to be appealing. Although there is almost $165.00 discount packed in there next to the returning customer diso****.*

*Sure, we could have combined a new GMT Bracelet with the T-Graph, and simply increased the price to accommodate the higher production costs of the GMT bracelet, I thought it would be a nice gesture to returning customers, to keep the old price. and also neglect the movement and all other manufacturing costs that have increased since the 2005 edition and still offer the same old price of 2005!*

*Rick*


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Rick,
Thanks for your honest reply.
Can you confirm as yet what colour the hands will be and also whether the crystal is flat or domed?
Thanks


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

sunster said:


> Rick,
> Thanks for your honest reply.
> Can you confirm as yet what colour the hands will be and also whether the crystal is flat or domed?
> Thanks


*Hi Sunster, THANK YOU! I know we cannot please everyone but at least we try to do our best.*

*The crystal is flat. As for the hands, we will stick to what we think the majority wanted in the past and what our designer thinks, looks best. So please give me a 2-3 weeks to get a prototype made and we'll go from there.*

*Rick*


----------



## aztral (Mar 7, 2007)

Rick, 

Who should we contact if we want to have the GMT bracelet added to our pre-orders?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi Aztral, just send in an email. We still have several weeks, so no hurry

thank you
rick


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *...the T-Graph barcelet configuration, the T-Graph cases and bracelet were manufactured before the GMT bracelet was even made, so we came up with a real good offer, that is to ship a GMT bracelet with every pre-ordered T-Graph, at a price below our cost...*
> 
> *...I thought it would be a nice gesture to returning customers, to keep the old price. and also neglect the movement and all other manufacturing costs that have increased since the 2005 edition and still offer the same old price of 2005!*


Below cost? ..pretty convincing explanation to me. Let me add my thanks for the straightforward reply as well.

Looking forward to the prototype!

|>


----------



## Studebaker Hawk (May 24, 2006)

*Can't wait for it*

Rick,

I appreciate your reply and have a quick question.

Will the endpieces of the GMT bracelet fit and line up properly with the T-Graph case? Also will the watch ship on the GMT bracelet or will that be included seperately?

Thanks
J



DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Danny, you made a joke and I replied with another, so please dont take it personally.*
> 
> *In regards of the T-Graph barcelet configuration, the T-Graph cases and bracelet were manufactured before the GMT bracelet was even made, so we came up with a real good offer, that is to ship a GMT bracelet with every pre-ordered T-Graph, at a price below our cost. Strange that, even below cost, the offer does not seem to be appealing. Although there is almost $165.00 discount packed in there next to the returning customer diso****.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait for it*

It will ship with both bracelets. I am 99% sure this is the answer as I have ordered several GMT bracelets with my Doxas (I now have a total of 6 GMT bracelets not counting the ones on my GMTs). Doxa will ship the watch with the standard T-Graph bracelet and a GMT bracelet will be included in the shipment. This means you will be able to use the T-Graph bracelet with the GMT endlinks as an extra, or to fit to a vintage Doxa.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait for it*

Why do you need so many bracelets?
May I ask how the end links differ between the GMT and 750T bracelets?


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

So what is the price for the guy off the street? Can they even order one?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

sunster said:


> So what is the price for the guy off the street? Can they even order one?


If it is offered online for first time customers I would imagine it would be the same as the 2005 600T ($3,490) since the returning customer price has not changed for the 40th Anniversary edition. Of course I could be way off the mark here. :-s


----------



## Doheth (May 23, 2007)

*Underwater pushers?*

Was there a conclusive statement about underwater pushers? The mock-ups look like they have screw-down locks on the pushers. That means they are not safe to use under water, right?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Underwater pushers?*



Doheth said:


> Was there a conclusive statement about underwater pushers? The mock-ups look like they have screw-down locks on the pushers. That means they are not safe to use under water, right?


Right. According to DOXA the AnniversaryT-Graph will share he same specs as the previous 2005 edition. The 2005 edition means screw-down collars and no underwater pushers.


----------



## Doheth (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Underwater pushers?*



subkrawler said:


> Right. According to DOXA the AnniversaryT-Graph will share he same specs as the previous 2005 edition. The 2005 edition means screw-down collars and no underwater pushers.


:thanks

Gotcha. Thanks Subkrawler.


----------



## cflye (Feb 17, 2006)

Has this been covered: how long will the preorder incentive last? Right up until release? Just tryin' to time the finances!:-!


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick & DOXA

Wow thanks for that offer on the extra bracelets for $100 a pop - just sent an email thru the Doxa homepage to confirm this for moi. :-!

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

IMHO, this does go over and above what a good watch company is required to do. This is good old fashioned friendship. Doxa is setting the standard for customer service, and some of the other larger watch companies should take notice.

Thanks rick and Doxa|>



GraniteQuarry said:


> Rick & DOXA
> 
> Wow thanks for that offer on the extra bracelets for $100 a pop - just sent an email thru the Doxa homepage to confirm this for moi. :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

T Bone said:


> Very nice Rick! I see we still have screw locked pushers though? :-s
> 
> Any chance of enlarging the triangle pointer on the central second hand to match the T Graph in the banner? It's one of my favorite features of that watch~! :-! (Oh, I think I may strain a credit card..... :-d).


I Agree ..you want the push button similar to the original


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

cflye said:


> Has this been covered: how long will the preorder incentive last? Right up until release? Just tryin' to time the finances!:-!


Hi Cflye, the pre-order with the GMT bracelet incentive is valid till end of OctoberDOXA S.A.


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

Rick,

In comparing the new Sharkhunter 2-register T-Graph to the Vintage 2-register one - can you make sure of one thing?

As you can see from Joe P.'s picture - the 60 sec subdial should have a thin white ring that goes around it at the end of the 5 second tick marks. I think that without that ring - the subdial will look off and the dial unbalanced. I can understand why you did not have that ring in the 3 register T-Graph - because it would have made the dial more busy - but on the two register one - it would really enhance the look.

I really want to purchase this watch - so I hope that you consider this suggestion.

Thanks!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

leejay said:


> Rick,
> 
> In comparing the new Sharkhunter 2-register T-Graph to the Vintage 2-register one - can you make sure of one thing?
> 
> ...


Leejay...read a little further up in the thread, this has already been discussed. Rick stated that it will have the highlight ring around the 60 second sub-dial.


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Leejay...read a little further up in the thread, this has already been discussed. Rick stated that it will have the highlight ring around the 60 second sub-dial.


Oops, sorry about that everyone. Didn't see that. Thanks for pointing it out subkrawler!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

leejay said:


> Oops, sorry about that everyone. Didn't see that. Thanks for pointing it out subkrawler!


No worries.....so, are you going to order one now?;-)


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

As I look over the pics of vintage sharkie t-graphs, the 2005 re-edition model, and the mock up of the soon to be released two register t-graph sharkie, I have to say that I prefer the large 60 minute hand and large hour hand to be both white in color.

As shown on page 63 of Dr. Millars's book, both the large hands are white and look awesome against the black dial. I think it looks clean, crisp, and sharp. Although in the pic, the large 60 second hand is black.....orange would provide just the right amount of contrast and keep the hour and minute time keeping hands uniform. Looking at the mock up, I think having an orange large 60 minute hand and orange large 60 second hand is confusing and takes away from the need to be able to quickly focus on the 60 second hand when in use. Check out page 65 in the book. The sharkie tgraph on that page looks like a great color combo. Both hands white and the 60 second large hand in orange. I think I'll be happy either way, but if my opinion is considered, well....you have it. I won't go into the pusher issue, but I am still hoping  Later.


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> No worries.....so, are you going to order one now?;-)


Yep!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd like a orange minute hand and white hour hand. I think black hands will affect the clarity of the face in the sharkhunter although fine for the Pro.


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

-1 ...Sorry guys ...but IMO it makes the watch look cheap!


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> +1........


-1 ...Sorry guys ...but IMO it makes the watch look cheap!


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

zak said:


> -1 ...Sorry guys ...but IMO it makes the watch look cheap!


Hmmm, can you expand on that? What made you come to that conclusion? :think:


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

ScottoLaw said:


> As I look over the pics of vintage sharkie t-graphs, the 2005 re-edition model, and the mock up of the soon to be released two register t-graph sharkie, I have to say that I prefer the large 60 minute hand and large hour hand to be both white in color.
> 
> As shown on page 63 of Dr. Millars's book, both the large hands are white and look awesome against the black dial. I think it looks clean, crisp, and sharp. Although in the pic, the large 60 second hand is black.....orange would provide just the right amount of contrast and keep the hour and minute time keeping hands uniform. Looking at the mock up, I think having an orange large 60 minute hand and orange large 60 second hand is confusing and takes away from the need to be able to quickly focus on the 60 second hand when in use. Check out page 65 in the book. The sharkie tgraph on that page looks like a great color combo. Both hands white and the 60 second large hand in orange. I think I'll be happy either way, but if my opinion is considered, well....you have it. I won't go into the pusher issue, but I am still hoping  Later.


I prefer dual white hands as well. But will be fine either way.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

'Fraid we're beating this "hand color" thing to death. :roll:

Hate to sound like a broken record.. but I placed my deposit based largely on the prototype illustration. That's the hand color combination I prefer (obviously that's why I spent the bucks!). JMHO, but the orange on the bezel looks orphaned w/o any orange support from the hands.

Hope Doxa stick's with it!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

How are we beating the hand color thing to death? I have not seen any other postings regarding this issue. If I missed them, can you post a link? I would like to hear what other opinions were posted. The 2005 t-graph changed in a few ways from the prototype. Check out Dr. Millar's site and you'll see the released version has screw in pushers and the prototype did not. A significant change in my opinion. Either way, it will no doubt be a nice watch, but i prefer white hands to the orange minute hand. I would likely send it out to someone and have it painted white. Just looks cleaner to me. No intent to beat the issue to death.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

ScottoLaw said:


> How are we beating the hand color thing to death?


Not trying to limit discussion, etc. Agree 100% it's gonna be a cool watch either way, but...

Posts #11, 15, 67, 89, 92, 93, 96, 97, 118, 120, (..no idea what #s 121, 122, & 123 are referring to?!) & 124 in this thread all made a comment about hand color. That's why I was thinking aloud in post #125 maybe we were making too big a deal about hand color?

It was my own 3rd post re: hand color! Just afraid *I* was sounding like a broken record!



Regarding underwater pushers.. Just a quick reminder that pusher leaks were reported to be one of the more frequent reasons for returns and warranty repairs with the 200 T-Graph. So...

:think:


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Danny S said:


> Regarding underwater pushers.. Just a quick reminder that pusher leaks were reported to be one of the more frequent reasons for returns and warranty repairs with the 200 T-Graph. So...:think:


Yea, I remember reading that...but that was then, and this is now. Today, it's possible and reliable. Tag Heuer does it, IWC does it, Omega does it, Blancpain does it, so......why not DOXA?;-)


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> Tag Heuer does it, IWC does it, Omega does it, Blancpain does it, so......why not DOXA?;-)


TAG's method is simple, effective, and appears to be extremely cost effective. Omega's underwater pushers were reliable in the early 70s! Not gonna pretend I have a clue how BP exclude's water, but for *that* kinda money I'd expect at least a JIM suit, if not an entire sub!

:-d


----------



## BOEB (Aug 8, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Dear friends and forum members, I am happy to announce, that we have just finished working on modifying the ETA 2894 movement to support 2 subdial functionality only, to accommodate your requests for a 2 subdial version of the T-Graph, introducing a limited edition of 250 pieces of the DOXA SUB 600 T-Graph with a similar dial configuration as the vintage model. The new model will be introduced in December this year. I will be posting mockups of the dial soon and a pre-order link.
> 
> The new 40 Years anniversary T-Graph will be offered as a Professional and a sharkhunter model. Same spec T-Graph case of 2005 and in a *250 piece ONLY* Edition including both models. A screw link type bracelet and an ugrade possibility to the thick GMT bracelet for additional $100.00
> 
> ...


Hi Rick,
I'm seriously considering purchasing the anniversary 2subdial SUB600 T-GRAPH Sharkhunter.
What is the price for a first time buyer and can I use the pre-order form ?
Thanks !


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

To me it obscurrs the natural look of the watch casing .....has like a plaque effect....thus in IMO cheapining the natuaral look of the vintage doxa's....if anything put the engraving on the caseback......and get this model to look as similar to the vintage t graphs as possible ...I think fundamentaly thats what fans want to see


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

I Agree!


----------



## BOEB (Aug 8, 2006)

_Hi Rick,
I'm seriously considering purchasing the anniversary 2subdial SUB600 T-GRAPH Sharkhunter.
What is the price for a first time buyer and can I use the pre-order form ?
Thanks ! _


----------



## Timbata (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm a new to the forum and I am looking at purchasing my first Doxa. I'm interested in pre ordering one of the 40th anniversary Sharkhunters. Since I'm a "new" customer and not a "returning customer" ...can I order one and what will the price be?

Thanks


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Rick,
Sorry for my gross impatience, but any pictures or confirmation of the configuration and look of this watch?
I just can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

sunster said:


> Hi Rick,
> Sorry for my gross impatience, but any pictures or confirmation of the configuration and look of this watch?
> I just can't wait for it to arrive!


:-d:-d:-d

I know exactly what you mean! ;-)


----------



## BOEB (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi to all of you.
I love the Anniversary 2 subdial SUB600 T-GRAPH Sharkhunter and would like to know how to proceed as a first time buyer and what the price would be.
I can only find info for returning customers.
Many thanks for the assistance.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe you should try the online enquires available at the Doxa website. The online assistance is great.


----------



## BOEB (Aug 8, 2006)

sunster said:


> Maybe you should try the online enquires available at the Doxa website. The online assistance is great.


OK, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Sunster, THANK YOU! I know we cannot please everyone but at least we try to do our best.*
> 
> *The crystal is flat. As for the hands, we will stick to what we think the majority wanted in the past and what our designer thinks, looks best. So please give me a 2-3 weeks to get a prototype made and we'll go from there.*
> 
> *Rick*


OK, I'll speak after trolling for a while.... 
I was going to say a lot in this post but I'm not going to waste your time with words... I found this picture and I think it's speaks for itself.

Surprise the Dickens out of all of us and throw WHITE HANDS on the Shark TG just like the vintage!!!  Also, bring back that awesome Second Hand with the HUGE pointer on it!

Also put the subdials in the same location as the vintage.

PS: pick borrowed from here: http://www.doxa-sub.com/tgraph.html A very cool site with some great images. To bad I can't read it.


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Oh man, that Searamble is sweeeet!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Brian B said:


> Also put the subdials in the same location as the vintage.


I think it would be impossible to configure the subdial locations to mimic the vintage dial because of the ETA 2894s layout. If Doxa could, this is how I envision the new Sharkie T:










I like the orange hands against a black dial and black subdial hands on a white background. No matter what combination Doxa settles on it'll be a stunner! :-!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Bo,

Nice pic you did up. Sure looks nice. However, it looks nearly identical to the 2005 edition that many of us already have. If Doxa's released two register tgraph is nearly identicial to the 2005...i won't order another in the pro and I would imagine once I receive mine, it would be posted for re-sale rather quickly. 
In your mock up the only noticeable difference from a 2005 tgraph is lack of elapsed hours subdial and the date window is moved. Other than that, it's a 2005 model in my opinion. On the Doxa posted mock up, the large second hand is shortened and the large hour hand painted white, and date wheel moved to the 6'oclock position. Other than that, it's a 2005. I guess the movement was modified, but I'm not looking inside the watch. I am still hopeful that the watch designers will come up with something that resembles more the vintage 200tgraph or it might be somewhat of a let down. Still a great looking watch but I would like to see more of a return to the vintage look. I believe that's what many if not all of us are desiring.


----------

